# Funny web - it's here (deleted)



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Considering the discontents created by the thread "funny web" has I've decided to delete it not to create psychological uneasiness in some members ot this community (sorry ZH because I've deleted some message of yours that anyway are safe at the following link). 

People who's interested can find the off-topic anti-taliban-basketball discussion at this link: 
http://www.forumcommunity.net/index.php?act=ST&f=952&t=60264


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

You made a wise decision. My post wasn't to attack you or ZH, as I said before you are great posters and know a lot about basketball. 

I never acused you to make the board "poor". And I wasn't going to close the thread. I just put my opinion there.

:yes:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I went to that link and unfortunately I found out who this erciyes guy is and I understand why you two don't like him.
I mean how can you call a player you have never heard of (Kakiouzis) crap??

And yes Kakiouzis is just as good, if not better than Turkcan.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I went to that link and unfortunately I found out who this erciyes guy is and I understand why you two don't like him.
> I mean how can you call a player you have never heard of (Kakiouzis) crap??
> 
> And yes Kakiouzis is just as good, if not better than Turkcan.


No we don't hate him. He is just our favourite hobbie. When we have nothing else to do, or when we are feeling a little bit down, we visit the forum where he posts so as to make us feel better with the "jokes" he says. That's all. We just wanted to share that with the rest of you but it seemed to be a bad idea. Fair enough. 

As for Kakiouzis.......Mate, this is NOTHING compared to what he has claimed in the past. 

OK, I'll stop here.........


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I remember some years ago when Kinder won a game even though they had several players missing because of injuries he said that they are better that way, because: 
_when you are weaker then you are stronger_ 
    
even Sokrates or Aristotle couldn't have said it better......qwertyu the quotes you saw are only some examples of his stupidity........He is by far the most stupid (but kinda funny as well because of his stupidity) person i ever seen......


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

And when his friend/boyfriend/clone Alper wrote "Berg is a old Turkish name in use in Scandinavia, "Berk".

"Berg, like in iceberg. Have you icebergs in your country? I don't think so". 
Fantastic Berg...


----------

